# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  C3 ko nhận dc wifi

## trachanhvn

em mới mua con c3 wifi 
về dò mạng wifi ở nhà thì nó báo no networks avaible
em dùng laptop để phát wifi
ai biết làm ntn giúp e vs nhé

----------


## seotn

help :|

----------


## lehuan_138

help :|

----------


## manhhuong

bạn đem điện thoại của bạn ra những chỗ có wifi thử xem nó nhận ra k. hay là lap của bạn chưa mở chức năng phát sóng wifi

----------


## vuongtoan1912

mình thử với accses point khác thì lại được

laptop của mình đã phát đc wifi cho các thiết bị khác

----------

